# my case



## Mike O (Aug 8, 2006)

I thought you guys may like to see my case. I had it custom built from local cherry wood. I had it made by a frind of mine, He also made me a nice matching  grandfather clock. His son is in the tree business and cut and milled the wood then my friend made me the case!

 Picture cropped  - please see *Help - Using the Forum* ---> Uploading a Picture  - Admin


----------



## Mike O (Aug 8, 2006)

this is a later picture with the doors open!


----------



## capsoda (Aug 8, 2006)

Very Nice Indeedy.[]


----------



## Trying not to break it (Aug 8, 2006)

beautiful case,  great display.   rhona


----------



## annie44 (Aug 9, 2006)

That is gorgeous!  Beautiful wood, and you have some pretty nice flasks in there, too!!!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 9, 2006)

Was there a case? I can't get my eyes off the color of those bottles. Oh yeh, a case. Very nice Mike. You might want to consider bullet proof glass and a REAL good lock.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Aug 9, 2006)

Mike that's a great looking cabinet , and the super glass inside just really sets it off !


----------



## Mike O (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words everyone!  and COW, who said that the glass was not bulletproff ?????????????


----------



## jvharp (Aug 10, 2006)

Very nice case, your friend has some serious talent!


----------



## Humabdos (Aug 10, 2006)

Very nice Mike! Bottles like that deserve a nice case.
 Glen


----------



## Jim (Aug 10, 2006)

Beautiful display, Mike. I love the cherry case, and you have a killer collection of historical flasks. That's a lot to be proud of. ~Jim


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 11, 2006)

Mike:

 Very nice display and bottles.  Nice varieties of flasks also.  Thanks for the pic.
 Ben


----------

